# Laid Off? Jetblue Is Looking For You



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Now here's some good news. Jetblue is looking for former police officers and firefighters to work for them. The airline says training and other factors make those with this experience naturals to work as flight attendants. I guess this means that you'll have to approach customers a bit differently though.

JetBlue Hires Ex-Cops as Flight Attendants


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Customer: "Excuse me, sir, can a get an extra bag of peanuts?"

Ex-cop Flight Attendant: "What do I look like, buddy, a f*cking grocery store?"


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Passanger stops at the door,

Ex-cop Flight Attendant: Come one buddy lets go

Passenger stays in place,


Ex-cop Flight Attendant: WTF?! DID YOU FRIGGING HEAR ME!!! I SAID MOVE YOUR ASS!!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Passenger asks for a pillow and blanket.

Ex-cop flight attendant says "GFYS.....you're lucky you're not laying on a metal bunk".


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

hmmm...maybe a career change...think my parents would be pissed if I threw that master degree criminal justice degree away and became a flight attendant lol!!! The real question is- could i wear earrings with that uniform???:redcarded:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

m3cop said:


> hmmm...maybe a career change...think my parents would be pissed if I threw that master degree criminal justice degree away and became a flight attendant lol!!! The real question is- could i wear earrings with that uniform???:redcarded:


With your recent luck, a passenger would complain about you and you'd be transfered to the overnight flight to Beijing. :teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Excuse me sir would you like some TWA coffee.....no thanks but I would love some of your TWA tea.:tounge_smile:


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

The Captain said "remain seated until the plane comes to a complete stop at the terminal".

Now sit down you fucking asswipe and wait until everyone else is off this plane before you even think of moving your sorry ass out the door. Got it dipshit?

Don't think I'd last too long


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

"Excuse me mr. flite attendent, could I have a blanket". "Shut up fucknuckle, when I get to it I"ll get to it"l. :shades_smile:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Will I get fired for joining the mile high club???


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I think JetBlue is about to become JetBlack'nBlue :teeth_smile:

New Flight Attendant/Former Cop: "Make sure that your seat backs and tray tables are in their upright and locked positions... *DO IT NOW, MOVE!"*

Smartass Passenger: "Easy there flight nazi, but I'm not quite finished with my... "

*"JEEZUS H. F_CKING CHRIST!!! YOU'RE ABOUT TO GET AN OAK SEDATIVE THERE SONNY, YOU'D BEST UNF_CK YOURSELF AND QUICKLY!"*

View attachment 1719


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

this is on the same level!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=steF0ULHeIQ"]YouTube - US Marine. R. Lee Ermey as a Drill Instructor Psychologist[/nomedia]


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I just found this thread and after reading all of the comments, I now have to clean up selter water off my work desk and deal with a burning nose......

Thanks for the laugh guys, I def needed it!!


----------

